# Dr. Mercola Interviews Barbara Loe Fisher on Forced Vaccinations



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

If you doesn't mind Dr Deagle she is on his radio program


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I did not watch the video’s, I am at work.

But, this whole ‘everyone needs to be vaccinated’ thing is strange. If you get vaccinated what would it matter what I did, YOU are vaccinated against whatever the current threat is, *I* am not. YOU will not catch it, you are vaccinated. *I* might catch it as I am not vaccinated. Now, If I catch it and can possibly spread it to you (after you were vaccinated) then what good is being vaccinated? You can still catch the disease!!! It makes no sense at all.

Maybe it just cuts the chances you will catch the current disease of the day? So without a vaccination there is a 50% chance you will catch it. WITH a vaccination is there still a 5% or 10% chance that you will catch it or 0% chance? If it is not a 0% chance than why get it at all if you do not want to? If I do not drive a vehicle is there a 0% chance that I will die in a crash? No, because a vehicle might crash into me while I am walking and kill me. Is the answer to just not go where any vehicles are? That would make for a 0% chance that I will get hurt. Using that logic the only way to avoid getting the disease of the day is to lock yourself in a sterile environment and not go anywhere or let anyone in.

Add to it now that you can be FORCED to be vaccinated against your will and I get a mite riled up. I got the flu shot once, at work. It was ‘recommended’ and they wanted 100% participation, brought in a crew and did it for free here. I got sick and missed a week of work. If I caught the flu for that year I might have missed two days and felt crappy for a few more.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

I am very skeptical on the vaccinations to . When we went to the sand pit the first time around at least once a week we were being lined up and stuck with needles I don't even have a clue what most of it was and it doesn't appear to be in my med records. I still suspect some of that crap is why I have fallen apart so early in my life. Of course thereis no way to tell since the records seem to be gone. Handy for them aint it. I know we got what apparently was a experimental anthrax vaccine I say experimental as I don't think there is a approved human vaccine yet. But that is what we were told we were being vaccinated against. I do take the flu and pneumonia shots as I have developed a propensity for catching pnuemonia and I nearly died before I went to the doc the first time so I am a little leery of it now. If you could just REALLY trust that what they tell you is the truth it would be different but they have lost that trust.


----------

